# Glucosamine Dosage cats



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone know the 'proper' dosage of glucosamine in cats? My DeeJay is 12 years old and really starting to have a hard time with her poor joints.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

this i am unsure about my little 13 year old kitty is also suffering from arthritus and for the life of me i looked high and low for a liquid glucoseamine supp for her that was not citrus flavored found one for dogs BUT the cmopany said DONOT GIVE TO CATS. the vet reccomended one speciffically for cats but all i could find was the gel kind that is full of sugars and hardly any glucosemine!
i really think you hsould take the supplement you have fory ou dear ktity into the vets office and ask them they wont charge you anything or atleast they shouldnt and you might get a more helpful answer!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

The Vet wants to put her on this gel stuff....and I'm not too thrilled about the ingredients:
Cod Liver Oil, Corn Syrup, Fish Oil, Malt Syrup, Methylcellulose, Molasses, Natural Poultry Flavor, Natural Tuna Flavor, Potassium Sorbate, Sorbic Acid, Soybean Oil, Soy Protein Concentrate & Water.....
It has 130mg Glucosamine per 1/2 teaspoon of it
MSM 90mg
Perna Canaliculus 39mg
DHA 16mg
EPA 40mg and some other stuff in it. She's NOT the easiest cat to get meds in, and won't eat anything suspicious with her food (even raw....) so not sure how I'll get this stuff into her.


----------

